# Buzzbait Color?



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I know some guys like white and a lot of guys like black. I had a silver one and I thought it most resmebled a baitfish color, but I lost that one and can't find anymore in that color. Anyway, what is your favorite color for a buzzbait? Do you throw a different color in dark/dirty water versus clear water conditions? I wonder if it really matters.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Water color doesn't really play a part to when I pick up a buzzbait except for super clear water I like to throw all white. Other than that its either a white/blue or white/yellow. Once the sun goes down I throw all black.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

there are not a lot of commercially available silver buzzbaits that I know of. Strike king does make a mini pro buzz (that's the 1/8 oz model) that is silver with red specks. I know places like Janss sell skirts that are silver. I've been making some buzzbaits lately - I've painted some bodies silver but didn't have much silver skirt material so it got split up over a number of buzzers. As far as color I've always believed that buzzbaits are a lure where color matters the least. It doesn't' seem to matter and I've intentionally gone against conventially wisdom before fishing black during bluebird skies and white at dusk. Doesn't seem to matter. Neverthess I'll typically fish black from 8:30-9:45 pm (or in the wee hours of the night)and either white or chartreuse in the a.m. or during the day. I made up some bluegill and frog colored buzzers for ponds that have been working well too. If you have confidence in the color it will work. If the river is high and muddy I'll throw a 3/8 oz (that's the largest size I have) with a large or double blades, otherwise I usually throw 1/8 oz and 1/4 oz. For ponds I'm throwing 1/8 oz or 1/4 oz. I like putting the biggest blade on the smallest frame possible too.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

i throw a 1/4 oz all red buzzer in ponds and almost alwas catch fish it has a red blade black head and big red skirt


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

I agree that color doesn't seem to matter much. I've caught just as many fish with a white buzzer as the guy in the back of the boat with a black buzzer. I believe it's more about the sound than anything. We all have that one buzzbait that sounds just a little "different" that seems to catch more fish.

I think one of the greatest mysteries of fishing is the buzzbait bite. I've struck out in ideal conditions and killed 'em during the worst possible conditions. That's why I usually start with it and if they're not hitting it, I throw something else. But I always periodically check back with the buzzer, just in case. I've seen the buzzer bite turn on like a light switch and quit just as fast.

About the only thing I've figured out for sure is to switch something up if you are getting a lot of "short strikes". I usually down-size and add a trailer hook.


----------



## jkloos (Sep 15, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> I know some guys like white and a lot of guys like black. I had a silver one and I thought it most resmebled a baitfish color, but I lost that one and can't find anymore in that color. Anyway, what is your favorite color for a buzzbait? Do you throw a different color in dark/dirty water versus clear water conditions? I wonder if it really matters.



You really only need three main colors. Variations and mixing of those colors are fine. 

Black for night because it better silhouettes the bait against the sky. 

White or chartreuse for day. 

I usually throw white for clear and chartreuse for muddy or stained. Remember that bass do not see colors like we do. They see shades of gray basically. So don't fuss to much over color because the gray one you had may be the same shade to them as chartreuse.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

jkloos said:


> You really only need three main colors. Variations and mixing of those colors are fine.
> 
> Black for night because it better silhouettes the bait against the sky.
> 
> ...


Nice explanation.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am actually more confused now. You mentioned sillouette and I believe contrast is a big part of why fish see a bait as food.......well really it is just something that helps them see it at all. Take this MH thread below for example. The guy puts blade colors under water and then photographs them so we can see the affect the lack of light does to different colors under water. Pretty cool stuff, but how does a black lure pitted against a dark sky(night time) create any kind of contrast. I think it would be just the opposite. A black lure against a daytime sky would be a stark contrast. Also a white lure against a white or bright blue sky would not contrast at all. In addition, at night time the white would likely not show up at all as there is no light available for the lure to pick up. Maybe color truly doesnt matter at all during night time.

http://www.muskyhunter.com/forums/generalforum/15607.html


----------



## jkloos (Sep 15, 2005)

Even on the darkest night you are still going to have light. If there was zero light at all you would be hard pressed to do much of anything at night. That light during the day penetrates the water. A white or chartreuse bait during the day will give off flashes. A black bait during the day will eat up the light hitting it. During the day Bass use sight as their main method of locating food. The more chances for them to see something the more chances of them eating it. By using a black lure during the day you are lessening the visual presence of your bait. This is not always true of below surface baits in muddy water though. This is pertaining to buzz baits.

During night time bass feed mainly off of sound and vibration using their lateral line. The buzzbait especially with a clacker provides both. When bass look up to see what the commotion is, a black lure stands out because even though it is dark the sky still has light in it. A black bait shows none of this light which helps it to contrast. You can catch them on any color at night but a black bait will help the fish key in on the lure by sight once you have their attention. A white lure can blend a little better with the sky at night looking up from the water.

Remember that bass don't see like we do. Sometimes you have to rethink how would a bass see this. For instance there are a lot of crayfish baits out there that look as good as the real thing. For some reason a tube will match or outfish them. Sometimes what looks authentic to us is not what the bass want.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

jkloos said:


> Even on the darkest night you are still going to have light. If there was zero light at all you would be hard pressed to do much of anything at night. That light during the day penetrates the water. A white or chartreuse bait during the day will give off flashes. A black bait during the day will eat up the light hitting it. During the day Bass use sight as their main method of locating food. The more chances for them to see something the more chances of them eating it. By using a black lure during the day you are lessening the visual presence of your bait. This is not always true of below surface baits in muddy water though. This is pertaining to buzz baits.
> 
> During night time bass feed mainly off of sound and vibration using their lateral line. The buzzbait especially with a clacker provides both. When bass look up to see what the commotion is, a black lure stands out because even though it is dark the sky still has light in it. A black bait shows none of this light which helps it to contrast. You can catch them on any color at night but a black bait will help the fish key in on the lure by sight once you have their attention. A white lure can blend a little better with the sky at night looking up from the water.
> 
> Remember that bass don't see like we do. Sometimes you have to rethink how would a bass see this. For instance there are a lot of crayfish baits out there that look as good as the real thing. For some reason a tube will match or outfish them. Sometimes what looks authentic to us is not what the bass want.


That helps to clear it up for me. Thanks!


----------

